# Grits, questions



## giggler (Jul 8, 2012)

1. stone ground Hominey (white)?.. I can't find..

2. stone ground yellow (like Polenta)..

3. I hear that Instant grits (white) are no good.. I have tried 5 minute Quick Grits (white), and did not like ...

4. I have Stone Ground yellow, but the package says, boil 1 to 3 for 5 minutes.. I tried that and it was like eating sand!

5 I heard boil 1 to 3 for 1 hour..

6. I don't want cheese, as I am trying to make seafood in sauce on top of Grits..

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

I would cook the polenta, stirring almost continually for 15-20 minutes.  If it gets too dry add more liquid.  Grits and polenta should be creamy not sandy.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 9, 2012)

What on earth is grits please?


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 9, 2012)

From WikiPedia...


> *Grits* (also sometimes called *sofkee* from the Muskogee word)are a food of Native American origin common in the Southern United States and mainly eaten at breakfast. They consist of coarsely ground corn, or sometimes alkali-treated corn (hominy). Grits are similar to other thick maize-based porridges from around the world, such as polenta, or the thinner farina.



This is how grits are commonly served at our house.   The cheese can be omitted.  They will setup like concrete if there is not enough water.  Don't be afraid to add more.  

The milk and baking soda help with the texture and creaminess.  

--->>>WARNING<<<---​
Use too much baking soda at your peril.   Will result in large volumes of foamy stuff gushing over the sides of the pot while air born gooey grit-lava heads toward the ceiling.


Baked Cheesy Grits
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Serving Size: 8

Ingredients:

2 cups water
2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup grits
4 tablespoons butter
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

1. Pour the liquid into a 6 quart saucepan and add the baking soda. I know this is a huge pan, but it can foam up with the baking soda so this will keep it from foaming over. 

2. When the water boils, shake in the grits slowly so each grain gets "shocked" to prevent clumping. As soon as it comes to a boil again, turn the temp down to the lowest possible temp and stir down the foam.  Stir constantly for 5 minutes (follow package instructions).  It should be thick but not gummy.  If set too hard, add more liquid 1 oz at a time.

3. Add the butter and cheese stir it in until it melts and is evenly distributed.  If it is too thick, and it probably will be, add an ounce of liquid and stir. Add more liquid if necessary.  When it has thickened but is still a little runny transfer to an oval casserole.  

4. Top with more cheese.Bake until cheese on top is golden brown.  Serve immediately.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 9, 2012)

I like canned white hominy with a little butter, pepper and salt.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 9, 2012)

GG--grits are a southern specialty. 

Grits - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very difficult for me to find here in Canada, so I buy Quaker Instant when I go to MN (funny how I can buy grits and corn husks in Northern MN, a/k/a "Little Scandinavia"). That's the only kind I can buy. I like mine with butter and freshly ground black pepper. When it comes to hominy, I like the blue--made a great Posole using blue hominy last fall (similar to this one): http://www.food.com/recipe/posole-mexican-soup-with-pork-and-hominy-59367. I had to mail order the hominy from a place in Idaho--another commodity not readily available where I am (or if it is, I obviously don't shop at the right places).


----------



## GLC (Jul 9, 2012)

Grits means different things to different people. Here, it's hominy grits, and here, hominy means corn that has been treated with lime, which is a beneficial thing in terms of nutrients. But other places, grits means plain milled corn, even though it may be called "hominy grits," because hominy also gets used some places with "grits" without meaning the corn has been limed. 

Probably the most commonly available grits in the U.S. is Quaker brand, but more and more, only the quick and instant appear on store shelves. Most people who depend on their grocery alone, may find only "quick" grits, the five-minute type. And they say they use "hominy corn," which I take to be limed. But that's Quaker. 

"Quick grits" may also mean a finer grind for 15-minute cooking time, while course grits may take 50 to 90 minutes. The course grits are the old style traditional. 

Anson Mills, probably the best source of such things, grind grits from a variety of corns, and their products page is worth reading. Note the real distinctions among grits, cornmeal, and polenta. Eric, they don't have a local retailer, so it's online ordering, if you want any of this. 

Anson Mills

Their offerings are also a source for varying preferences in polenta, since they offer different grinds. And their "polenta" is appropriately made with flint corn.

Anson Mills

Note in their recipes, one for "hominy" and their offering of culinary lime. 

Anson Mills Recipes


----------



## jennyema (Jul 9, 2012)

I make cheese grits using half the amount of liquid and chill and grill them on the charcoal grill.  Delish!


----------

